# Best steel road bike under $2k? LeMond?



## TokyoB (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi.
I'm going to get back into road biking after having been away from it for several years. (Kids getting old enough now for some riding time to myself). I've tried a few bikes and settled on steel. Since LeMond and Trek have had a falling out, I haven't been able to find a Sarthe to try although I did try a Croix de Fer but the Croix doesn't have the components I'd like. I also tried a Waterford which is well above my $2k price range but what a frame! However I wonder if it is too much a "racing" or "crit" geometry for me. The 58cm Waterford has a 980 wheelbase while the 57cm LeMond Sarthe has a 1000 cm wheelbase. I would like to do club rides which are probably 25 - 45 or so miles and maybe the occasional century. Do you think the Waterford will be less comfortable on a century ride? Too "fast" a bike? While the Waterford is much more expensive it also has the components I'd like. Any thoughs? Things I should consider? Advice? Thanks.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Waterford makes Gunnar so be sure to check those out, too--much cheaper! Maybe the Sport?

http://www.gunnarbikes.com/sport.php


----------



## TokyoB (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks - I wanted to try a Gunnar Roadie but couldn't find a 58cm in stock. From what I can tell the Waterford is even more of a racing geometry.


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

Jamis Quest for $1400

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/08_bikes/08quest.html

You can find some 2007 online even cheaper.

Not all steel, but a great bike if they have one in your size. I have one and love it.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI304C00-Jamis+Eclipse+Bike+06.aspx

Jamis = Value

If you want a Waterford quality steel bike, look for a Schwin Paramount, you can find them for under 2k.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

I got a Lemond Sarthe for $1600 late last year...all steel, Campy/Bontrager


----------



## Dr. Nob (Oct 8, 2007)

Voodoo's Rada is a nice bike. http://voodoocycles.net/08_rada.htm

I don't know the price though. Probably hard to find one to test ride.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

TokyoB said:


> .... From what I can tell the Waterford is even more of a racing geometry.


Uh, no. Waterford makes the whole range of bikes, from racing frames to hard core touring frames. Sure, they are expensive, but are truly fabulous bikes. Gunnar is considerably cheaper.


----------



## TokyoB (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks - looks like there are a few more options than I realized. Although it is surprisingly difficult to find anyone that has steel bikes in stock to try. I'm amazed at how unpopular steel seems to be. Is carbon perceived to truly be much better? or is it marketing?


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I would not get a LeMond at this time. Trek has parted ways with LeMond and warrenty issues may become a problem. I doubt this would effect owners that purchased before the split but new buyers beware.
A top line bike can be made from steel, carbon, aluminium, ti, flax, bambo, etc. So can a crappy bike. The current carbon mania is a product of marketing and production. Carbon is great for building bikes but so are all the above 
Bike shop chains tend to carry only bottom range steel bikes. This leads some to conclude that all steel bikes are crap.


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Gunnars are great, no question. You could go custom with Curtlo also at that price (prices might be a bit out of date on the website) - I have heard good things though, even though I don't know anybody with one. There is always BD where they have that 853 steel frame of some sort... If you are willing to deviate from steel, Habanero does a nice Ti frame.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

homebrew said:


> I would not get a LeMond at this time. Trek has parted ways with LeMond and warrenty issues may become a problem. I doubt this would effect owners that purchased before the split but new buyers beware.
> A top line bike can be made from steel, carbon, aluminium, ti, flax, bambo, etc. So can a crappy bike. The current carbon mania is a product of marketing and production. Carbon is great for building bikes but so are all the above
> Bike shop chains tend to carry only bottom range steel bikes. This leads some to conclude that all steel bikes are crap.


I think as long as you are buying a Lemond from a real bike shop in the next year or so, you'd be fine with Trek handling the warranty. (It might be a different matter if you buy a NOS 2006 Lemond in 2010...) The only real thing to think about is that if you ever have to have the frame warranty'd, you're probably gonna be offered a Trek, which, if you buy a steel Lemond, will probably necessitate switching frame materials. 

I've been on the lookout for Poprads to get discounted but didn't see any markdowns before I ordered my new Van Dessel.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Masi is "reintroducing" the all steel Speciale. It's due out around June so I've only seen pics from our Haro/Masi rep. It's a gorgeous bike - 105/Ultegra mix and supposed to retail for around $1500.

If the Masi Speciale Fixed, Speciale Commuter, and Speciale CX are any indication (and we have sold a number on special order just based on the Fixed we have in the store), the workmanship and finish are exceptional. The weld work is actually superior to that on my co-worker's Sarthe.

And based upon my noodling around on the Fixed, a real nice ride.


----------



## scmaddog17 (Aug 25, 2003)

there are some Masi's in 853 with full ultegra on ebay for $1150


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

akatsuki said:


> Gunnars are great, no question. You could go custom with Curtlo also at that price (prices might be a bit out of date on the website) - I have heard good things though, even though I don't know anybody with one. There is always BD where they have that 853 steel frame of some sort... If you are willing to deviate from steel, Habanero does a nice Ti frame.


Gunnar is an established brand with a good reputation, but I think Curtlo has an advantage in that his pricing is within $5/ frame ($755), and it includes custom geo and fillet brazing. Gunnar custom geo is an additional $325 and all frames are TIG welded. BTW, the prices on Curtlo's website were valid as of early March.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

scmaddog17 said:


> there are some Masi's in 853 with full ultegra on ebay for $1150


Actually a good deal. But it's 9 speed without an LBS (if bought on-line) to back up any warranty issues.

Kinda depends on what you want.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

torelli, the lemond sarthe, or the kona kapu. 

the kona is kool with it's chromed lugs.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Salsa La Raza can be bought as a frame, do a search. also go through Serotta, RBR classifieds and eBay.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Is steel coming back?

.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*What is all this warranty concern?*

I mean, these are bikes, with frames made of (in this case) steel.

Do you really think you need to agonize over the warranty?

I don't think a LeMond frame -- and I'm speaking from experience here -- is going to come to pieces within the first year.


----------



## TokyoB (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I hadn't heard about the Kona Kapu. Looks like a great bike - all Ultegra too, not the usual 105/Ultegra mix. Found a couple of dealers in the area who have one in my size. Will ride it soon. I'm beginning to think that maybe steel is making a comeback - with the Kapu and supposedly a Masi coming out soon. Interesting.


----------



## scmaddog17 (Aug 25, 2003)

Richard said:


> Actually a good deal. But it's 9 speed without an LBS (if bought on-line) to back up any warranty issues.
> 
> Kinda depends on what you want.


my 9 speed Ultegra's lasted me going on 10 yrs. my previous 8 speed was 8yrs.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i landed a Fondriest made from Deda eom 16.5 steel and carbon stays. Its like i spent my whole life waiting for this frame. I tried the Masi Speciale version of this tubing and it's equally lively, balanced and stiff. I'm a very big fan of this material and would highly recommend this material in a frameset. Built with centaur or rival and some handbuilt wheels, you'll be incredibly delighted and have a capable bike for all occassions.
Reynolds 853 bikes are excellent also. Mine is in my sig below


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Get a Marinoni. Columbus Spirit steel frame + your choice of colours + curved seat stays for about $900.


----------



## Deering (Apr 10, 2007)

*How about a Gios or a Viner*

Excel Sports has the Gios and GVHbikes has a steel Viner. Being mail order, can't test ride them, but something to think about. Depending on the componets you get, they may be close to $2000.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Is steel coming back?
> 
> .


I don't don't think it ever left.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

*Steel is Back!*

Deda EOM 16.5 don't knock it until you ride it, 17lbs of 58cm Goodness


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Float said:


> Deda EOM 16.5 don't knock it until you ride it, 17lbs of 58cm Goodness



Is that the new Masi? It's gorgeous.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

justinb said:


> Is that the new Masi? It's gorgeous.


I'm afraid it's the "old" Masi. They discontinued this bike, the Speciale Carbon, after 2006. With the same Ultegra component spec, it cost the same as the full carbon 3V. Because of the "steel is heavy/old school", it didn't sell so the bean counters killed it.

I got mine on a closeout/pro deal, dumped the Shimano for Centaur and, in a 56cm, with pedals it's 17.5 lbs. And it is a very nice ride indeed.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the compliment! This bike has been a project for the last 6 months. Since the above photo was taken I've added a new fork (alloy drop outs v.s. carbon) and a white saddle. 

The frame was purchased new on ebay, it's an 06 model. then I built it up with stuff I got on sale.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, I saw those on eBay also. The complete bike with Ultegra retailed for $2500+. I think the owner of that shop had a size run he couldn't get rid of, so he parted them out to cut his losses. I actually considered getting one in case of the "unforseen disaster."

I forget what he was asking, but considering what the equivalent Pinarello or Viner costs, they were a pretty good deal.

For a long ride with some climbing, it's just a superb bike.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

So what happened to the Kona Kapu test ride? did it become a keeper?


----------



## scmaddog17 (Aug 25, 2003)

dont rule out the Bianchi Virata, Deda 16.5 with a carbon rear end and a mix of components.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Deering said:


> Excel Sports has the Gios and GVHbikes has a steel Viner. Being mail order, can't test ride them, but something to think about. Depending on the componets you get, they may be close to $2000.


GVHBikes was my first thought. Plenty to choose from and your choice of components.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Richard said:


> I'm afraid it's the "old" Masi. They discontinued this bike, the Speciale Carbon, after 2006. With the same Ultegra component spec, it cost the same as the full carbon 3V. Because of the "steel is heavy/old school", it didn't sell so the bean counters killed it.
> 
> I got mine on a closeout/pro deal, dumped the Shimano for Centaur and, in a 56cm, with pedals it's 17.5 lbs. And it is a very nice ride indeed.


Both Masi's are stunning bikes. I'm sorry to hear that they've been discontinued. I'll keep my eyes peeled for an eBay find, though it doesn't seem likely given that riders seem to enjoy this bike so much.


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Steel never left, many bicycle enthusiasts have enjoyed steel bikes for years. But that said, I gave both Aluminum and CF a try and guess what, I went back to steel (a used Tange Prestige tubed frame no less). People get so hung up on weight that they forget that ride quality is more important in most cases (unless your a hardcore racer boy type). Steel kind of became the "craft bike" material of choice but people are starting to realize that its ride qualities cannot be duplicated so mainstream bikes in steel are starting to show up again. Trek, BTW, still makes a steel bike...the 520 which is a heavy duty touring bike. Besides the Lemond and Gunnars, Bianchi still makes several models in steel. Also, Mercier makes a full Ultegra steel bike, but I'm pretty sure it can only be found online at Bikes Direct.

PS-Trek will honor the lifetime warranty on a Lemond, but as mentioned above it may not be replaced with a steel frame (though with Trek dropping Lemond, maybe they'll come out with a few steel models besides the 520).


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Any other brands worth looking at...?


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> Is steel coming back?
> 
> .


Sadly, no, at least not here in Minnesota. I was talking with my LBS the other day trying to get him interested in Waterford and he said everyone coming in these days wants carbon. He says even AL seat posts with carbon wrap will sell better. It looks like people are still going with whats flashy and new, leaving those of us who want a bike that will last in the minority.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

hayduke1972 said:


> Also, Mercier makes a full Ultegra steel bike, but I'm pretty sure it can only be found online at Bikes Direct.


I have the 520 version of the Mercier; they also make an 853 version. It is a basic solid reasonable light bike. I have 4 steel bikes and a Ridley AL and the Mercier is just as good a ride. It doesn't fit me as well as my Wateford, but I actually ride the Mercier more than any of my bikes.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Any other brands worth looking at...?



I like steel bikes; so we under-price the few models that we do sell

Most high grade imports use frames from Maxway; as do we

I think the SERPENS is the best deal on a steel road bike under $2000

http://bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/mercier_serpensIX.htm

Of course, I am a bit bias

But someone mentioned a new Masi in 853 with full Ultegra at $1100 or $1200
That would be a smoking deal too


----------



## parlorbikes (Aug 4, 2009)

I would not get a steel bike interupted with carbon in the back. You can feel where the bike changes to carbon. 

Independant Fabrication told me not to get the carbon in the back of my steel bike. I say thank you to them. 

Full steel or full carbon is the way to go.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

It's too bad Raleigh stopped making their Professional in steel (Zona Nivacrom). Shaped steel tubing and a very nice component spec for a very reasonable price. I rode one for several years. It was a very sweet ride. It now sits in my basement with the parts stripped off the frame ready for ebay. I promised my wife I would sell it when I got my new ride. That was two years ago. I think enough time has passed that I can build it back up and reintroduce it to the stable.:ihih:


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

parlorbikes said:


> I would not get a steel bike interupted with carbon in the back. You can feel where the bike changes to carbon.
> 
> Independant Fabrication told me not to get the carbon in the back of my steel bike. I say thank you to them.
> 
> Full steel or full carbon is the way to go.


Full Ti is also very nice. We are finding lots of road riders like a Ti bike.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

A Sarthe? Are you kidding me? I have been looking for one for quite a while. Those are very good bikes. Trek will still honor the purchase because it IS their bike. They already said that. Anyway what size is it? If it's a 60 cm an you don't buy it, le me know. I've been looking for an '07 because I think it has the best color scheme they've ever had on the Sarthe. By the way, steel isn't making a come back because it never left us.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mike

I would buy your Ti bike in a minute if it had a level top tube. I just hate any hint of compact geometry. And to be fair to you and your steel offerings, every time I get hungry for your Serpens I ride my Corvus. I can just find nothing wrong with it and I know the Serpens would be just too redundant. Curse you for letting me buy the Corvus first.  Now if the Serpens had Campy like my other bikes or I could just buy the frame....


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

chas0039 said:


> Mike
> 
> I would buy your Ti bike in a minute if it had a level top tube. I just hate any hint of compact geometry. And to be fair to you and your steel offerings, every time I get hungry for your Serpens I ride my Corvus. I can just find nothing wrong with it and I know the Serpens would be just too redundant. Curse you for letting me buy the Corvus first.  Now if the Serpens had Campy like my other bikes or I could just buy the frame....


Thanks
I know some people prefer traditional geo
There are reasons to use compact geo however and you may notice lots of Ti frames use compact geo 

I am hoping Steel and Ti both grow in popularity; very good materials I think


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Gios Compact Pro from Excel.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Fivethumbs said:


> Gios Compact Pro from Excel.


Damn that's one nice looking bike!!!

Not sure I'm all that keen in the rear drop outs though....


Plus no dealers in Oz


----------



## caseyvt (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got the '09 Kona Kapu and I love it. Frame is just under 4 lbs, fork is cromoly. I'm a steel fan, but also a big plus for me with the Kapu is that it's got the retro dimensions, so it doesn't look as "bloaty" as so many of the modern carbons. And it's got.....real lugs! A big hit at the LBS when I took it in for tunng. 

It's got a nice responsive feel to it, and steel durability, so I don't have to baby it like carbon.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Lugs make me weak at the knees!

*swoon*


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

Richard said:


> I'm afraid it's the "old" Masi. They discontinued this bike, the Speciale Carbon, after 2006. With the same Ultegra component spec, it cost the same as the full carbon 3V. Because of the "steel is heavy/old school", it didn't sell so the bean counters killed it.
> 
> I got mine on a closeout/pro deal, dumped the Shimano for Centaur and, in a 56cm, with pedals it's 17.5 lbs. And it is a very nice ride indeed.



I have the same bike. I ride it all the time. My full carbon Bianchi sits on a rack . . . Love the Masi!


----------

